# need help with oil change, first time!



## jdubISP (Jun 22, 2008)

i am in need of help. i recently got a 2001 jetta glx vr6. i am ready for an oil change. i was wondering if anyone could help me out here. im not 100% sure what kind of oil to use, and if anyone would suggest a certain brand oil filter. thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: need help with oil change, first time! (jdubISP)*

If you posted in this particular forum, you must know the answer will be to use an "approved" oil. That is all well and good, but if you go by the oci(oil change interval) of VW, I personnally think you're







. I recommend a 3k mi oci, you could go further w/ a synthetic oil. You could also use oil analysis to determine oci's, but I don't know of the cost and if it's worth it. But I would find a good place to get you're filter cartridges, as they can be spendy compared to the spin on filters. (Let the flames ignite)


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: need help with oil change, first time! (ps2375)*

I used to run Mobil 1 5W-30 with 10,000 mile OCIs on my 1995 VR6. The UOAs always showed that the oil was good for at least 12,000 miles.
Sold the car with 120,000 miles on it and it ran like it did the day I drove it off the showroom floor.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: need help with oil change, first time! (jdubISP)*

Here is what I think is the correct filter cartridge for your car.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: need help with oil change, first time! (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_...use an "approved" oil. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: need help with oil change, first time! (jdubISP)*

use a 5W-40 synthetic (mobil one turbo diesel truck is a GREAT choice), and change at 5000 miles religiously .... I've got a 1997 12v VR6 fed a steady diet of the M1 TDT, Lubromoly Voll Synthese, and German Castrol (a 0w-30, that's very close to a 0w-40, and very, very shear stable with a high starting TBN) ... with over 328k miles.
in short ... use a good synth, of the proper weight and change religiously.
use either hengst or mann filters


----------

